

Ask HN: html-based flowcharts - alecbenzer

Does anyone know of a (javascript) library to generate static HTML-based flow charts? By HTML-based I mean that the components of the flow charts would be DOM elements that I could insert marked-up text into or something. I tried doing this with raphael but because it's SVG I can't link the text I render to anything, for example. And by static I mean it just spits out a flow chart on the screen - no user interaction required.
======
tilt
<http://jsplumb.org/jquery/demo.html>

Hope it helps

~~~
tilt
<http://www.jointjs.com/>

